# Our First Bunny Rabbit Is Coming Home Tomorrow!



## Nifty (Jan 14, 2016)

My two daughters @HorseRiderGirl567 & @BunnyGirl  will be getting their first bunny tomorrow!

I'll let them reply with their stories of how, where, and why we got a bunny!



Here's a pic of the girls with their new bunny (still at the shelter before we let them take her for her spaying):


----------



## BunnyGirl (Jan 14, 2016)

yep, i am SO exited to bring our bunny home!
( we didn't get her yet because she got spayed today )


----------



## HorseRiderGirl567 (Jan 14, 2016)

I know! I am so exited to bring our baby home! The only bad thing is that she had the spaying so we have to be gentle with her so she doesn't get hurt after surgery.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2016)

I would hope you'd be gentle with her anyway... even if she hadn't just been spayed  Good luck with your new bunny!


----------



## HorseRiderGirl567 (Jan 14, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Good luck with your new bunny!



Thanks for the good luck! And when I said it was bad we need to be gentle with her i meant we had to pick her up *very very very* carefully because if we don't she might get jumpy and jump to roughly and injure herself from the surgery.


----------



## BunnyGirl (Jan 14, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> I would hope you'd be gentle with her anyway... even if she hadn't just been spayed  Good luck with your new bunny!



we will, we know how to hold her pet her make her comfy! ya we are pretty ready!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2016)

I was just teasing you a little bit ladies... I'm sure you'll both be very gentle and kind to your new bunny. That's one lucky bunny


----------



## Baymule (Jan 14, 2016)

That looks like a Dutch (breed name) bunny. From the picture, she looks like a blue color. Blue in animals is nothing like a blue sky or blue flowers, it is more of a grayish color. I have a blue merle Australian shepherd, I like "blue" animals too!

Precious little girls @Nifty !!!!!


----------



## Nifty (Jan 14, 2016)

Another pic from the bunny-inteview day:


----------



## BunnyGirl (Jan 14, 2016)

Baymule said:


> That looks like a Dutch (breed name) bunny. From the picture, she looks like a blue color. Blue in animals is nothing like a blue sky or blue flowers, it is more of a grayish color. I have a blue merle Australian shepherd, I like "blue" animals too!
> 
> Precious little girls @Nifty !!!!!



she is grey, but a cutie


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2016)

@Nifty , @HorseRiderGirl567  & @BunnyGirl 

Congratulations on your new Bunny! 

I just got (well actually my daughters) 2 new little bunnies. They are PETS only.  They are so cute.

I am sure dad has told you... we are a picture crazy group and pictures are a real must here. We like to oooh and awwwww too!


----------



## Nifty (Jan 14, 2016)

BunnyGirl said:


> she is grey



I think "blue" means that she's not really the actual color "blue" but that's a breed / coloring term for animals.

For example, check out this search for *"blue dutch bunny"*


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 14, 2016)

congrats on the new addition!  You know bunnies are like potato chips  just saying.....


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2016)

OK @Nifty you really DO need to change your avatar... LOL  Maybe a goat/cow/pig/llama/etc.  standing in a garden, with a chicken (or duck/goose/pea fowl/turkey/etc.) on its back looking at a reflection of itself in a solar panel... That way you can use it on all your sites


----------



## BunnyGirl (Jan 14, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> congrats on the new addition!  You know bunnies are like potato chips  just saying.....



how?


----------



## Nifty (Jan 14, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> on its back looking at a reflection of itself in a solar panel... That way you can use it on all your site



hahaha... PERFECT idea!


----------



## BunnyGirl (Jan 14, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> OK @Nifty you really DO need to change your avatar... LOL  Maybe a goat/cow/pig/llama/etc.  standing in a garden, with a chicken (or duck/goose/pea fowl/turkey/etc.) on its back looking at a reflection of itself in a solar panel... That way you can use it on all your sites



the pic my dad has is my sister!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 14, 2016)

BunnyGirl said:


> how?



well...1st you get one and then decided to add another and it grows from there!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2016)

You know the potato chip commercial that says you can't eat just one.... Well goats and rabbits and chickens... OK,,, ANY animal really... is like that... you can't do just one.


----------



## Nifty (Jan 14, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> You know the potato chip commercial that says you can't eat just one.... Well goats and rabbits and chickens... OK,,, ANY animal really... is like that... you can't do just one.



haha... I guess that's what happens when your kids are raised on Netflix and Youtube... no potato chip commercials!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 14, 2016)

Exciting news my kitten got spayed this week. My mind is too focused on the upcoming show and sleep that it took me a minute using process of elimination to say that she had the surgery Monday.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 14, 2016)

I had no idea that they would spay a rabbit. 

My very first bunny years and years ago was a black and white Dutch bunny, looked a lot like Cutie, but black. She lived with my Guinea Pig and did quite well. Later we had big bunnies that we raised for meat but never got to the butchering part before I traded them all for a pet rat for my son. My husband would like to do rabbits again but I think that the goat dairy we are building will be enough for a while.


----------



## Nifty (Jan 15, 2016)

If it were my choice, I wouldn't have gotten it spayed, but it's policy at the shelter that all animals leaving / adopted must be spayed / neutered.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2016)

I agree with you Nifty... I don't really care for "all or nothing" policies as a general rule. I understand why the shelters insist and their thought/rational behind it, but it's NOT always in the best interest of the animal or it's potential new forever owner.

Much as I feel for shelter animals, this is one of the primary reasons I will never adopt from one. The second reason is due to being treated like some sort of deviant/criminal/animal abuser in advance and having to go through background checks to rescue an animal. The third is the price point normally works out to being about the same (or sometimes more) than what it would cost to just buy a good quality purebred.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 15, 2016)

@Latestarter I am a cat person and have 4 of them; only one is allowed outside.  All of them are strays that found me and one is a rescued bottle baby kitten. The last stray that showed up here  pregnant ended up costing me $$$$ for an emergency c-section and then mastitis, go figure.  I also have two dogs that live in the house with the cats. I wanted to get a young cat from a rescue so my kitten would have another cat his age, but no, I can't have a cat as I own dogs.   What the heck.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah, shelters are a bit annoying. I'm lucky that my dad has a vet friend four hours away that would do it for a donation. Now, that is just for us the family of a vet, someone trusting that we know the right pet situation and will take care of our pets. The drive is the hard part but we are often atleast two hours away or sometimes closer. @Latestarter if you stay in Colorado and want to know the place I can send you the website link.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2016)

Would do it for donation... I assume you're talking about spaying/neutering? I was speaking out AGAINST "automatic/no choice" spaying and neutering. Because the shelters require it is the primary reason I will never buy/own a shelter animal. I will be leaving CO this coming summer if all goes as I wish.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 15, 2016)

They do require it but they have a different reason, they rescue wild animals too.


----------



## Nifty (Jan 15, 2016)

Here she is in her new home:


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2016)

and  and  and  and 

Congrats on your new "CUTIE" Bunny!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 15, 2016)

So cute, yay!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 16, 2016)

Dutch are such pretty rabbits; congratulations to your family and to the bunny!

Spaying/neutering is one of those much debated topics when it comes to rabbits. Anesthesia is difficult in rabbits, and doing surgery on an animal that may only weigh 2 pounds as an adult isn't easy, either, so getting a rabbit spayed is usually an expensive proposition. Locally, the cost of the surgery is about 5 times the price of a rabbit, so you can see why there aren't a lot of folks that opt for it around here!

 There is a certain amount of undesirable behavior that may crop up in unaltered animals, but whether that is hormones or just that rabbit's personality is hard to say - some of the friendliest rabbits I have owned were intact females. Most bucks and some does spray to mark their territory, but that may or may not be stopped by surgical alteration. 

Probably the best argument for spaying has to do with cancer. There is a high incidence of cancer in the reproductive organs in rabbit does - but just how high, I'm not sure. I have heard it said that something on the order of 80% of rabbit does will develop cancer by the time they are 3 years old. This is said to be the reason that does' fertility usually starts dropping by age 3, and the reason that most does are effectively sterile by the time they are 4 years old (if they are still alive at that point). Some say that the high rate of cancer occurs in breeding does, others say it is non-breeding does, some say it may be breed-specific; I don't know. All I can say is that I have had a lot of bucks that lived to be 8, 10, even 12 years old, but to have a doe live more than 5 or 6 years has been rare in my rabbitry - and that seems to be regardless of her breeding history. So in theory, getting a doe spayed may double her life expectancy.


----------



## Nifty (Jan 17, 2016)

@Bunnylady, that's very helpful info, thanks!

Yes, I've heard the cost for spaying at some vets is up to $200 - $300, so I feel like we got a pretty good deal getting her and the surgery for $70. That said, the principle still kinda bothers me that I didn't have the choice. I mean, I understand with cats / dogs to get them fixed since there are so many around that it's almost inevitable they will get pregnant, but a lone bunny that's always inside? The probability of our bunny ever being anywhere near another bunny is really low, if not zero.

Well, what I do know is our girls are so totally in love with this bunny it's amazing!


----------

